# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  طلب موجه إلى الإخوة  المشتغلين بالأدب والنقد

## أحمد أبو الوليد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود قبل عرض طلبي أن أتقدم بجزيل الشكر لكل من يسهم في إدارة وإغناء هذا الموقع الثقافي المتميز، وأبشر الجميع ببشرى المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم، في مثل قوله: "مَنْ سَلَكَ طَرِيقًا يَطْلُبُ فِيهِ عِلْمًا سَلَكَ اللَّهُ بِهِ طَرِيقًا مِنْ طُرُقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَإِنَّ الْمَلَائِكَةَ لَتَضَعُ أَجْنِحَتَهَا رِضًا لِطَالِبِ الْعِلْمِ وَإِنَّ الْعَالِمَ لَيَسْتَغْفِرُ لَهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَالْحِيتَانُ فِي جَوْفِ الْمَاءِ وَإِنَّ فَضْلَ الْعَالِمِ عَلَى الْعَابِدِ كَفَضْلِ الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ عَلَى سَائِرِ الْكَوَاكِبِ وَإِنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ وَرَثَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَإِنَّ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ لَمْ يُوَرِّثُوا دِينَارًا وَلَا دِرْهَمًا وَرَّثُوا الْعِلْمَ فَمَنْ أَخَذَهُ أَخَذَ بِحَظٍّ وَافِرٍ"

وبعد فالمرجو من كل من يملك بحثا أو مقالا حول موضوع "علم جمال المضمون" أو "جمالية المضمون الشعري" أو "جمالية الفكرة في الشعر" ألا يبخل علينا بوضعه في هذا الركن من الموقع.
ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر

والسلام عليكم

----------

